# Guilford Caboose



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My friend Matt requested a repaint on a caboose.I started with a brown B&O caboose. I don't know who made it.It was broken in the copula and the rear. The corner copula was a challenge. I first glued a toothpick to the inside corner. Next I layered on two part epoxy and smoothed with a sanding drum and tungsten carbide bit. The rear corner I used blue tape on the underside and layered the epoxy on top. Being small it curled and after removing the tape I place another layer on the underside. When dry I used a fine dremel sanding drum checking all the angles for level and straightness. Painted grey primer And red.
Now I had to mask the red for the black coat. I used blue tape on wax papper and cut to the thickness with a craft cutting board(the wife's)Technically it should of been thicker. Then I sprayed with black.








The result








The G is a reduced printed image of the logo from their site. I used paint to whiten the G and outline in black. Elmers glued it to the side. I used the wife's Mooge Matte finish. To seal the paper. For a simple project it required a dremel, paper cutter and a printer. The black blended in well with the logo edge. I have spent time saving O scale plastic shells so I guess this proves you can save HO too.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That's impressive


----------

